# Custom Cakes and french Macarons



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I make Custom Cakes and french Macarons I can pretty much recreate any cake or design one for you! cakes start at 25 and up and french macarons start at one dozen for 15 and up. Ill try to see if I can post pics!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

more photos available by request. Follow me on instagram under blossom macarons!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Had some of Sherry's awesome cakes and macarons last weekend and they are DELICIOUS!!! I'll post pics up when I have more time. Huge hit at Felicia's birthday party. Everyone was ooohing and aaaaahing.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> View attachment 176964
> 
> View attachment 176966
> View attachment 176968
> ...


Those macaroons are amazing. If you were in Vancouver, I would order regularly for our office and retail stores


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Those macaroons are amazing. If you were in Vancouver, I would order regularly for our office and retail stores


I'll let you know next time I come to Vancouver 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

